# Mangalarga Marchador - Brazilian horse breed



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

I recently had the opportunity to ride one of these horses. It was super fantastic!!  










They area gaited horse and while I haven't ridden English in years, the mare's canter was extremely smooth!!  

I was told there were only 150 in the US, has anyone else had the opportunity to experience these horses? 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I never had any experience, but that horse sure is gorgeous.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I own a cremello marchador, Hermosa de los cielos she's marcha batida gaited.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

That horse is gorgeous!!!


----------

